# What do you think..



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

I am hoping I did a better job with Cody's stack this time. I have tried this before but not with good luck.
Please let me know what you think...

http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa273/superpup12/DSCN0942.jpg[/img]] 

http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa273/superpup12/DSCN0943.jpg[/img]] 

http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa273/superpup12/DSCN0940.jpg[/img]] 

ANd a HEAD SHOT

http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa273/superpup12/DSCN0925.jpg[/img]] 

So what do you think??? I know he does have a masculine head, other than that, I do not know anything about his conformation.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Masculine male with very good color, dark eyes. Flat withers on an otherwise nice topline. His croups should be longer. Good angulation front and rear though I would like to see a broader thigh. He looks to be in good shape, nice tuck up. He also looks to be quite athletic. Appears to stand a bit east/west in front.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you Lisa for your comments. I did notice his front feet are indeed a little "eastie-westie" .
Can I ask some silly questions...







what is "croups"? And also what does it means when you say "nice tuck up"? I apologize for being so novice but I know these terms are used often, I just never really knew exactly what was meant by it... 
thanks again for very nice compliments!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I don't know anything about stacking, but I can tell a pretty face when I see one! He looks so cute with ice on his face.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Generally I like him - he has a nice masculine head - I agree that he is short in the croup (that's the area from the base of his tail forward to about the tip of his hips) - see that steep sudden drop? it should be a bit longer and smoother in transition. 
How old is he? Except for that little bit of grey on his chin he looks pretty young. As far as his front feet are concerned I can't see much evidence that his feet are splayed in the angle of the picture.

He's a good looking guy!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

EJQ,
he is gonna be 2 yrs in March. Isn't that crazy how fast they can get grey hair already!?!?!? He has some filling out to do yet, he has filled out nicely during the past few months but he still has that puppyness in him.
thanks for the compliments though!!!


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Oh yeah he is still very much a puppy. You won't believe how much he is going to fill out and pump up over the next few months. I'd love to see some photos of him in May. 

Have a great time with him!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you so much!! I will definetly post more pictures this spring after he is filled out a bit more.


----------

